# Netherlands microchip and KWPN registration number



## est-1978 (1 June 2012)

Hi

I posted yesterday about having a microchip number - which someone very kindly researched for me and told me my mare is registered with the KWPN and gave me the number.

I have emailed the KWPN but no reply yet - I was just wondering if anyone knows what site I can put the KWPN number into to show me her name/breeding??

I went on to NED and the microchip doesnt show up on that site.

Any other ideas very much appreciated 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Warmblood39 (4 June 2012)

Does your horse not have a KWPN passport?x


----------



## sywell (4 June 2012)

Try Horsetelex.nl


----------



## est-1978 (6 June 2012)

Hi THere

No she doesnt have a KWPN passport - only a basic pet ID one from the UK. But she is microchipped and the chip shows up as her being registered with KWPN and I have her number - just dont know where to go from here


----------



## Warmblood39 (6 June 2012)

mmmmmmm  my horse has his KWPN passport with his birth certificate ..... contact the dutch warmblood society in England (think they are over the Dorset way) the lady there was really helpful


----------



## HappyHooves (6 June 2012)

Have pm'd you.


----------



## candy1103 (13 June 2012)

Hello,
I wonder if anyone is able to help me. I recently bought a mare with an ID only Farmkey passport. I have found her on the nedonline website using her passport number which starts 826 (couldn't find her using microchip number which starts with 981) but I don't have any details except her stable name, Bella, her date of foaling which is 2006, she is a Dutch Warmblood and that she was bred in North Yorkshire.
Is anyone able to offer me any ideas on how I can find out her breeding?
Thanks


----------



## Warmblood39 (15 June 2012)

Have a look on all breed pedigree website x


----------



## candy1103 (15 June 2012)

Thanks WB39, KWPN got back to me yesterday and confirm she is not registered so don't think there is any more digging I can do now.


----------

